# Need Suggestions!



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

My daughter is 14 years old and has Cushings Disease, which has impacted her ability to focus/concentrate/think straight. She cannot manage to keep her room organized and clean whatsoever. I went through her room before Christmas and took out most of her kiddie type stuff that was left and all of her little junk. We went through all of her clothes etc. I wiped down her walls, vacuumed from ceiling to floor, it was spotless. I even bought her a new quilt and curtains to try to motivate her. You should see it now. I don't know what to do to help her and she gets anxiety when her room is a mess. (The disease causes anxiety anyway.) I really feel that she cannot help it for the most part, but wondering if anyone might have ideas to keep stuff off of her floor, which is where everything tends to end up. Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## Just Little Me (Aug 9, 2007)

Maybe pictures on the drawers? Or extra crates/shelfs?


----------



## Caitedid (Jun 2, 2004)

Try Flylady. I know for me having routines, especially written down makes a HUGE difference. You can just google her website...


----------



## mommathea (May 27, 2009)

One thing that I've done with my kids is to make a room chart. They are to do their chart 2x a day. In the morning and at night.












you get the idea. Detailed step by step instructions. So when I go tell the kids to clean their rooms they know exactly what I mean. I'll ask them if the have done #1, #2 ect.
Sometimes if the kids don't have a focus, a routine they feel lost in the mess, and unmotivated to do anything about it.


----------

